

Euclideon Makes World’s Most Realistic Graphics - Maxious
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AvCxa9Y9NU

======
andrewchambers
youtube at 360p wasn't exactly a great way to demo your product.

That being said, I'd love to see high res demos.

